# Shawn Ray 1998 Mr. Olympia



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2006)

the uncrowned Mr. O?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reQx6yP35d0


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

I wonder why ESPN 2 stopped covering this stuff?


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

I prefer his look compared to most of the guys today.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2006)

absolutely, the IFBB needs to stop awarding mass monsters and get the Shawn Ray type physique back.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

I like Shawn Ray, seems like a cool guy. He looks awesome in that clip, lots of striations!


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 22, 2006)

He looks amazing in this video.
Very thick, cut, nice muscle maturity.

Overall very asthetic, way better than the "mass monsters" for sure.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 22, 2006)

I have always thought he was overlooked, I can't find anything wrong with his physic.
He's smart, he's very camera friendly, has good looks.
Maybe he's too outspoken?


----------



## GFR (Oct 22, 2006)

Shawn was one of the very very few with a great physique post 1995.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> Shawn was one of the very very few with a great physique post 1995.



wow, I can't believe you sid that!


----------



## mrmark (Oct 23, 2006)

That physique of his is amazing!

I think it surpasses that of Jay from this year's O


----------



## Maui Guns (Oct 23, 2006)

He looked even better in 2001.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVsKA82eFiU&mode=related&search=


----------



## GFR (Oct 23, 2006)

Maui Guns said:


> He looked even better in 2001.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVsKA82eFiU&mode=related&search=


He looked good every year..

But he is such a tool, " I have watched giants come and go" he then names a few...Lee Haney one of them. Lee Haney competed in the Olympia 9x and won it 8 times....get your head out of your ass Shawn.


----------



## fufu (Oct 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He looked good every year..
> 
> But he is such a tool, " I have watched giants come and go" he then names a few...Lee Haney one of them. Lee Haney competed in the Olympia 9x and won it 8 times....get your head out of your ass Shawn.



I thought that too.


----------



## musclepump (Oct 23, 2006)

His choice of posing trunk color fucked him.


----------



## HSMichael (Oct 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> He looked good every year..
> 
> But he is such a tool, " I have watched giants come and go" he then names a few...Lee Haney one of them. Lee Haney competed in the Olympia 9x and won it 8 times....get your head out of your ass Shawn.



I know what you mean, but he's a nice, modest guy for the most part, I mean, he even said he was glad to get 4th, which was a repeat of the year before.
He didn't complain or sulk or anything.

But to each his own, I would pick him or Kevin as far as aesthetics go over Ronnie or Jay.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

Shawn is cool, outspoken yes, but a decent guy...he posts on Getbig regulary.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> Shawn is cool, outspoken yes, but a decent guy...he posts on Getbig regulary.


How can we get him over here?


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> How can we get him over here?


Tell him kenwood is moving to getbig


----------



## musclepump (Oct 24, 2006)

Shawn comes off as a prick a lot on GetBig. He's also very critical of Lee Priest and is essentially on his knees for the IFBB.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 24, 2006)

musclepump said:


> Shawn comes off as a prick a lot on GetBig. He's also very critical of Lee Priest and is essentially on his knees for the IFBB.


So are a lot of the members there, especially 240.
He basically insults him.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

Shawn gets ripped on constantly over there, I think he handles it quite well.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 24, 2006)

I always liked Shawn. I think the problem has been the fact he is 5'7". No matter how good he looked, when it came to the posedown, the bigger guys always looked more impressive due to size. The Olympia is all about size, but I agree with you guys, it should be about symmetry. Flex Wheeler should have won at least one Olympia also.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't think it was a height issue, the average pro bodybuilder is only around 5' 8".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> ...the average pro bodybuilder is only around 5' 8".


Exactly.  The average pro bodybuilder is, but not Mr Olympia 

Jay Cutler, 5'10"
Ronnie Coleman, 5'11"
Dorian Yates, 5'10"
Lee Haney, 5'11"


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly.  The average pro bodybuilder is, but not Mr Olympia
> 
> Jay Cutler, 5'10"
> Ronnie Coleman, 5'11"
> ...


Arnold 6'1''
Sergio 5'10''


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> Exactly.  The average pro bodybuilder is, but not Mr Olympia
> 
> Jay Cutler, 5'10"
> Ronnie Coleman, 5'11"
> ...



those are not accurate, did you get those from a website are have you actually met them?

I have met Jay 3 times and he is about 5' 9" tops, not sure about Ronnie because he was sitting the entire time. I never met Dorian or Lee.

let's look at other Mr. O champs 
(all are between 5' 6" and 5' 8"):

-Frank Zane 
-Franco Columbo 
-Chris Dickerson 
-Samir Bannout 

and runner up champs 
(all are between 5' 6" and 5' 8"):

-Rich Gaspari 
-Lee Labrada 
-Kevin Levrone 
-Shawn Ray 
-Albert Beckles 

I have met all of the above runner up champs and I can assure you none are over 5' 8", Lee, Shawn and Al are about 5' 6".


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Mudge makes Cutler look like a midget


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> those are not accurate, did you get those from a website are have you actually met them?
> 
> I have met Jay 3 times and he is about 5' 9" tops, not sure about Ronnie because he was sitting the entire time. I never met Dorian or Lee.
> 
> ...


So I should trust your visual assessment over posted info? I realize that website information can be bogus, but Rob, did you measure with a tape measure?

Check out this site http://mrolympia.altervista.org/

After further research, Cutler's own website lists him at 5'9", but the other heights I listed appear to be accurate.

As far as Zane to Bannout, yes you are right. But that was before the 'mass monster' criteria judges now use. We were talking about Shawn Ray competing in the late 90s, not 20-30 years ago.

And the runner ups? I find that amusing, because they are ALL in Shawn's height range, and none have EVER won an Olympia, which is the point. Short BB'ers don't win Olympia's, at least with the current judging.

Don't get me wrong Rob. I remember the year you are talking about. Shawn looked absolutely incredible, and should have won. I'm just offering my opinion of why the asshole judges, didn't pick him.


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

I have met abouit half of the Mr O winners and Rob is just wrong. Who cares about the guys who won it one or two times like Franco 5'4'', Samir 5'7'', Chris Dickerson  5'5'' or Larry Scott 5'5''...the guys who owned the Mr O were 5'9'' to 6'1'' and most were around 5'10''.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I have met abouit half of the Mr O winners and Rob is just wrong. Who cares about the guys who won it one or two times like Franco 5'4'', Samir 5'7'', Chris Dickerson  5'5'' or Larry Scott 5'5''...the guys who owned the Mr O were 5'9'' to 6'1'' and most were around 5'10''.



yup, if you're talking about Lee, Dorian and Ronnie they are all around 5' 10".


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Football players, basketball players, wrestlers ...most of them add an inch or two.

In my eyes a taller bodybuilder looks better than a short one.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:


> So I should trust your visual assessment over posted info?



absolutely, because most exaggerate if you have not realized this yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> absolutely, because most exaggerate if you have not realized this yet.


 


> yup, if you're talking about Lee, Dorian and Ronnie they are all around 5' 10".


 

What am I missing? You just agreed with me two posts ago?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2006)

well, I guess Jay should not have won by your theory, he is only 5' 9".


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 25, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:


> well, I guess Jay should not have won by your theory, he is only 5' 9".


Yes, but still 2" taller the Shawn  .


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2006)

Who's the shortest ever?


----------



## GFR (Oct 25, 2006)

Shawn is 5'5''


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Who's the shortest ever?



as far as Mr. Olympias? I would say Franco Columbu at 5' 5".


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2006)

Shawn Ray has one of the best physiques ive ever seen. His back looks absolutely incredible.

What about the tallest Mr Olympia? If a 7 footer ever came along with a physique like the 5'10" guys...


----------



## Spud (Oct 29, 2006)

..he woudl probably weigh 400lbs.


----------

